# Amd Phenom ii x4 965 BE 3.4ghz makes noise !



## nvrmndryo (Nov 27, 2010)

hi its been year i bought this custom pc -
*
Amd Phenom ii 965 x4 BE 3.4ghz processor,
gigabyte MA785GMT-UD2H Motherboard,
2gb transcent DDR3 1333mhz + 4gb Corsair DDR3 1333mhz ram
Ati Radeon hd 4770 512 mb graphic card 
Cooler master cabinet with Cooler master 400 w psu 
Total 1.8tb sata hdd *

since i've bought this pc , my pc makes lot of noise , i've looked into and found its from my cpu fan , i've contacted my dealer he said Amd 965 makes noise , u need to buy new cpu fan .
so what should i do to make my pc complete silent like INTEL ,, if i need to buy extra cpu fan which fan should i buy to make complete silence ??please help me i cant stand this noise !!


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 27, 2010)

Have you ever cleaned the heat-sink after you bought it?If not then please do so..
If the noise still persists then use CM Hyper212+(I think I got the model no. right) as the after market fan.Oh BTW whats your budget for the after market cooler?
'cause there are better ones like Katana3(I guess) & also from other companies.
Let us know your budget please.I'll look into some more coolers.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Nov 27, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> Have you ever cleaned the heat-sink after you bought it?If not then please do so..
> If the noise still persists then use CM Hyper212+(I think I got the model no. right) as the after market fan.Oh BTW whats your budget for the after market cooler?
> 'cause there are better ones like Katana3(I guess) & also from other companies.
> Let us know your budget please.I'll look into some more coolers.



yeh , ive cleaned the fan , but no diff, 
i've read the blogs about this processor , it has bad cpu fan - they say ..
well about the budget - i just need to get rid of this noise completely ..
ill be glad if i get new fan around 1000 - 1500 rs ..


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 27, 2010)

Well looked at theitwares,smc n techshop for AM3 coolers.I found CM Hyper 212+ as the cheapest option for 1.85k(without shipping).The other options like Sunbeam,Noctua.Oh wait there is 1 more : CM Hyper TX3.I think it'll be for under 1.5k.
Lets wait & hear from other forum members on this topic.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 27, 2010)

^^ this one reason i never suggest a Phenom II X4. the fan is too small for such a power hungry proccy.

*OP,* go for CM TX3 as suggested above. get it for 1.3k online. with it you can try OC the proccy to 3.8Ghz.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Nov 28, 2010)

i just googled *CM Hyper TX3* and found interestin reviews , but i have never bought external fan , what i have to know that -CM Hyper TX3- will reduce my noise 100% ? has anyone bought this cpu fan ???
i just need assurance guys , coz i m new to this thing !! thanx to all who replied my querry !!


----------



## maximus (Nov 28, 2010)

I brought CM TX3 for my AMD Phenom x4 955 as its builtin it fan was screaming.The result is, it made my processor cool around 10 degrees less..But the noise is not fully reduced, but a drastic reduction though.I will recommend you to buy better option than TX3 for noise.if u r serious abt over clocking as well checkout CM Hyper N520 which is really silent i heard..


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 28, 2010)

N520,if I aint mistaken sells for around 2.8k,is expensive than Sunbeam(2.4k).
@ *OP* - how much can you increase your budget to?


----------



## nvrmndryo (Nov 28, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> N520,if I aint mistaken sells for around 2.8k,is expensive than Sunbeam(2.4k).
> @ *OP* - how much can you increase your budget to?


i can't increase my budget ,,, my budget waS 1000rs i increased it to 1500 rs ,, 
so are you sayin tht CM hyper TX3  will not make my pc fully silent ?


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 28, 2010)

I don't have any experience with TX3.But from what I've read in threads it won't make your PC completely silent but will definitely reduce the noise level.If you wanna completely get rid of noise you gotta go for the likes of N520/Sunbeam/Katana/Noctua.
For now the only option within your budget is TX3.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Nov 28, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> I don't have any experience with TX3.But from what I've read in threads it won't make your PC completely silent but will definitely reduce the noise level.If you wanna completely get rid of noise you gotta go for the likes of N520/Sunbeam/Katana/Noctua.
> For now the only option within your budget is TX3.



thats bad for me coz wts the diff if i get TX3 then , can u tell me other but cheaper options rather than N520 ,,, ill extend my budget little bit to 2000 Rs . please tell me in detail product name n price plz !


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 28, 2010)

it should be near silent under normal usage i.e. till you not make the fan run under 100% speed. also the TX3 noise shouldn't be more than the background noise or the usual low humming noise in all PCs.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 28, 2010)

@ *OP* - *Sam* has stated it perfectly.Going for TX3 will be a great improvement from the current stock fan.But if you still wanna go for better options within 2k you can look into Hyper 212 +.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Nov 28, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> I don't have any experience with TX3.But from what I've read in threads it won't make your PC completely silent but will definitely reduce the noise level.If you wanna completely get rid of noise you gotta go for the likes of N520/Sunbeam/Katana/Noctua.
> For now the only option within your budget is TX3.





Sam.Shab said:


> it should be near silent under normal usage i.e. till you not make the fan run under 100% speed. also the TX3 noise shouldn't be more than the background noise or the usual low humming noise in all PCs.



hmmm...
usually i play high detail games , n high def media , so it makes my fan run faster ..
I have used Amd Athelon before , it had same noise prob , bu but b4 that i used Intel P4 , it was so silent ,, 
Now my Phenom ii 965 makes tht kind of noise which my parents would listen  in their bedroom which in downstairs ,,,,
i m asking again n again coz we cant see performance untill we buy n try , if i bought this TX3 fan n found very little diff with my stock fan , it will be loss for me !!


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 28, 2010)

^^yups thats true!!
But I think Hyper 212 + will be a better choice than TX3.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 28, 2010)

nvrmndryo said:


> hmmm...
> usually i play high detail games , n high def media , so it makes my fan run faster ..
> I have used Amd Athelon before , it had same noise prob , bu but b4 that i used Intel P4 , it was so silent ,,
> Now my Phenom ii 965 makes tht kind of noise which my parents would listen  in their bedroom which in downstairs ,,,,
> i m asking again n again coz we cant see performance untill we buy n try , if i bought this TX3 fan n found very little diff with my stock fan , it will be loss for me !!



TX3 won't make so loud noise. from reviews one can see at moderate fan speed its fairly quite. one of quites. so expect a sound nothing more than a humming. go for it.



ssb1551 said:


> ^^yups thats true!!
> But I think Hyper 212 + will be a better choice than TX3.



but Hyper 212+ after shipping (if he gets it online) will cost above 2k.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Nov 29, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> TX3 won't make so loud noise. from reviews one can see at moderate fan speed its fairly quite. one of quites. so expect a sound nothing more than a humming. go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> but Hyper 212+ after shipping (if he gets it online) will cost above 2k.



Ill go for Hyper 212 + mostly , it seems good .. But its a shame that company like amd can't provide a decent fan ..

i m so unhappy for my fan...
guys can u tell me how is my processor ? i mean performance wise ??


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 29, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> but Hyper 212+ after shipping (if he gets it online) will cost above 2k.



Yeah,but what can we do about it?No other choice at around that price range(2k).Moreover including shipping it'll come upto 2.1-2.2k,adjustable I guess.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 29, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> Yeah,but what can we do about it?No other choice at around that price range(2k).Moreover including shipping it'll come upto 2.1-2.2k,adjustable I guess.



Hyper212+ is just a TX3 with 1 extra heatpipe basically. the quality isn't anything to talk about. getting TX3 is better as its cheaper & offers little OC potential.



nvrmndryo said:


> Ill go for Hyper 212 + mostly , it seems good .. But its a shame that company like amd can't provide a decent fan ..
> 
> i m so unhappy for my fan...
> guys can u tell me how is my processor ? i mean performance wise ??



yah. i feel better use a bigger fan with a good base than some small small heatpipes that looks more like straws.

performance wise your proccy is same as the i5 dual cores (with hyper threading). once OC to 3.5-3.6Ghz will rival the i5 750.


----------

